# web design and extreme!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry to start a new thread for this as its probably just for one person to reply!
Extreme I need to pick your brains re updating and enhacing the look of a website. Its something on my "to do list" at work!
Couldnt work out how to contact you directly so hence the thread here! Im based in Malaga for work so not sure if its outside your travel zone !!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Sorry to start a new thread for this as its probably just for one person to reply!
> Extreme I need to pick your brains re updating and enhacing the look of a website. Its something on my "to do list" at work!
> Couldnt work out how to contact you directly so hence the thread here! Im based in Malaga for work so not sure if its outside your travel zone !!!!


Im afraid he cant solicit for business on here.

However as one of his customers I can recommend going to Web Design Spain | Web Design Spain - DragonRojo | Web, Hosting, Design


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Im afraid he cant solicit for business on here.
> 
> However as one of his customers I can recommend going to Web Design Spain | Web Design Spain - DragonRojo | Web, Hosting, Design


Hi Stravinsky!
sorry didnt intend to break the rules ..... thanks for the info


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

He'll do a good job - I have seen the quality of his work. Surprising really for a donkey-lover


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> He'll do a good job - I have seen the quality of his work. Surprising really for a donkey-lover


Ha ha! yes, but is he cheap!?!?!?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> He'll do a good job - I have seen the quality of his work. Surprising really for a donkey-lover


Surely a pre-requisite for his sales pitch???!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Ha ha! yes, but is he cheap!?!?!?


You pay peanuts, you get monkeys


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Budgerigars go cheap-cheep. Xtreme? Nay-neigh


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You called? 

Been busy participating in the local wife beating festival.....it's touch and go at the moment as she's ahead on points. 

However....I'm confident of coming from behind and giving her a good licking in the ring!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You called?
> 
> Been busy participating in the local wife beating festival.....it's touch and go at the moment as she's ahead on points.
> 
> However....I'm confident of coming from behind and giving her a good licking in the ring!


I may have jumped in too early here - not sure what "type" of website and design you may be expert in! lol

I´ll contact you using the back route if you know what I mean 

On a serious note - Ill try via your website ....


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I just ask something .... I havent used the PM system on here before - I think Ive sent two to extreme but they arent showing in my sent items ?? should I just wait and they will show up later or try sending them again?

Gracias


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You called?
> 
> Been busy participating in the local wife beating festival.....it's touch and go at the moment as she's ahead on points.
> 
> However....I'm confident of coming from behind and giving her a good licking in the ring!




LOL!!! And this is how you tout for business, Xtreme??!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> LOL!!! And this is how you tout for business, Xtreme??!



lol .... panic over guys Ive sorted the PM side of things now. 

Have a nice evening ....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Can I just ask something .... I havent used the PM system on here before - I think Ive sent two to extreme but they arent showing in my sent items ?? should I just wait and they will show up later or try sending them again?
> 
> Gracias


I have replied Sue!


----------

